# Share your current aches and pains



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Dear Sigmund said:


> no, but I heard it is quite effective. There is a correlation between neck injuries and fibro, and I have a fusion on C6-7


Hmm, did you start getting the fibromyalgia symptoms before or after the fusion?
There is a relationship between upper cervical joint dysfunction and global body pain.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

INTJ the DC said:


> Hmm, did you start getting the fibromyalgia symptoms before or after the fusion?
> There is a relationship between upper cervical joint dysfunction and global body pain.


after the fusion. I also have a military neck ( straight neck without the curve ) so I am guessing that is playing a role also.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Dear Sigmund said:


> after the fusion. I also have a military neck ( straight neck without the curve ) so I am guessing that is playing a role also.


Yeah, the fusion might complicate it but I'd still give it a shot.
Plus it seems like an interesting case.
There are two low force orthogonal techniques called: NUCCA and AO (Atlas Orthogonal) that would be a good shot.
It's kind of hard to find a Dr. depending on where you live and there is definitely a difference between the top notch docs and those with less experience.
Do you live near a big city by chance?


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I had a tooth pulled about ten days ago and it was healing nice and good but now the gum socket has a canker above it. Ugh! 
It's making my jaw hurt on that side, and my tongue is sore on that side. :tongue:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Currently a serious headache.


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

Aches and pains eh? This is the wrong day to ask me that... hahahahh Because of my training schedule on the weekend, I am pretty well wrung out by Sunday night.

Arms, chest and shoulders took a lot of abuse, with my delts and triceps complaining the most right now.

My abs are next, complaining about what I did to them by cramping randomly and without notice.

My legs held up pretty well, but my quads and hamstrings are complaining, just because they can.

I will get a good night of sleep and do a lot of stretching tomorrow and I will be right as rain again by Tuesday. Just in time to start the process all over again  hahahah


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

Mr Canis said:


> Aches and pains eh? This is the wrong day to ask me that... hahahahh Because of my training schedule on the weekend, I am pretty well wrung out by Sunday night.
> 
> Arms, chest and shoulders took a lot of abuse, with my delts and triceps complaining the most right now.
> 
> ...



Wow! Sounds intense.


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

christicake said:


> Wow! Sounds intense.


Got to be in shape, those zombies aren't going to kill themselves you know... 

hahahha


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

My brain hurts because of this riddle: If a tree falls in a forest and no one is around, does it make a sound?

...

Well?! Does it?!?!


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I have an infection in one of my toes due to a minor puncture wound that I ignored. I ignored the inflammation in my toe until my toe got tingly. Now the toe is twice its normal size and I'm on antibiotic pills that could choke a horse!

Also nursing a headache I still have from some family that was screaming at one another in the urgent care waiting area. Screaming shut up at your 14 year old doesn't help the situation, folks.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

donkeybals said:


> My brain hurts because of this riddle: If a tree falls in a forest and no one is around, does it make a sound?
> 
> ...
> 
> Well?! Does it?!?!


George Berkley "To be, is to be perceived." :happy:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

My left wrist was bothering me earlier and I have some hamstring tightness from doing iyengar the other day. I really prefer vinyasa but iyengar has helped me to grasp some of the postures better. I hate how detailed and "correct" iyengar is though.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I thought I'd share an update. My lower back is healing well. Though, I have a mild headache. It's totally bearable, though, thankfully.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

MY ankle hurts from walking around all weekend.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

Boss said:


> I thought I'd share an update. My lower back is healing well. Though, I have a mild headache. It's totally bearable, though, thankfully.


Yay! I'm feeling better too, actually.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

fourtines said:


> My left wrist was bothering me earlier and I have some hamstring tightness from doing iyengar the other day. I really prefer vinyasa but iyengar has helped me to grasp some of the postures better. I hate how detailed and "correct" iyengar is though.


Yoga, I'm assuming? I'm sure I'd feel sore after trying hold even one of the positions you did.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

christicake said:


> Yoga, I'm assuming? I'm sure I'd feel sore after trying hold even one of the positions you did.


I think the left wrist may have been from typing too much, yoga actually helps my wrists. 

The hamstring stretching was from iyengar yoga which is a more strict and exact form of yoga, but teaches the body to do the postures correctly.

I don't think yoga has ever made me more sore than learning to do anything else, such as dance or run. 

It's a good idea to do restorative yoga to relieve any muscle tension.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ripped the skin off of both my middle fingers. I can feel the raw flesh each time I move them, which hurts since I use both quite a bit.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

There's an ache on my wrist that keeps coming and going.


----------



## DB Cooper (Jun 16, 2012)

I guess this is as a good a place as any. This is not the usual forum that I haunt, and no one here knows me, so I am more comfortable (?) posting this here. This where I let my "F" out.

I am sitting here waiting for test results. My doctor ordered chest X-rays and blood work. Pretty normal stuff. Why he ordered them is because I have lost 20lbs in the last 6 to 8 weeks. I was not trying to lose weight, nor have I made any lifestyle changes.

Being an INTJ, I am not inclined to talk about this with anyone, but, in all honesty, I am scared. I am scared that it's cancer. That is what always rushes into the forefront of every human's mind. 

Suddenly, I find myself thinking about mortality. I don't think it takes a diagnosis to start down that path, just a scare will do. What I am thinking about is my SO. I do not want to leave her. Maybe I am more selfish than I realize, because I know she is perfectly capable without me, she does not _need_ me. She is a very independent woman, strong, and capable of whatever she sets her mind to. She did just fine without me, and will do just fine without me if something was to happen. So, that leaves it being me not wanting to leave her. I am old enough to know that I have found the love of my life. Being a very typical INTJ, as she often tells me, I Know this for what it is. But, truth be told, she would not want to hear this because this is the type of emotional verbiage that makes her uncomfortable. 

So why am I posting this? I need to get it out, to see it in print, I suppose. Maybe as a way of confronting my fears, maybe as a way of relieving the pressure. I do not want to have cancer, as if anyone does, nor do I want to go through the treatment, but most of all, I do not want to die. I want to enjoy the love of an incredible woman, to talk for hours, or sit quietly with her, to get lost in the heat of passion, to hold her close while she sleeps, to watch her enjoy cooking (she hates cleaning up, though, so I do it). I want to listen to her talk with passion about her work. I want to hear her infectious laugh, and look into her jaw dropping beautiful eyes. There is so much I do not want to lose.....


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

DB Cooper said:


> I guess this is as a good a place as any. This is not the usual forum that I haunt, and no one here knows me, so I am more comfortable (?) posting this here. This where I let my "F" out.
> 
> I am sitting here waiting for test results. My doctor ordered chest X-rays and blood work. Pretty normal stuff. Why he ordered them is because I have lost 20lbs in the last 6 to 8 weeks. I was not trying to lose weight, nor have I made any lifestyle changes.
> 
> ...


I relate to what you are saying a lot. I have a disease and I've too often thought about my own mortality that way. I know it is scary to not know what is going on. I wish the best for you my fellow INTJ.


----------



## DB Cooper (Jun 16, 2012)

christicake said:


> I relate to what you are saying a lot. I have a disease and I've too often thought about my own mortality that way. I know it is scary to not know what is going on. I wish the best for you my fellow INTJ.


Thank you. I have faced what seems like more than my share of bad things, but never with the fear of this kind of loss. I'm not sure what to make of it, honestly.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

My leg is itching!


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

JoanCrawford said:


> My leg is itching!


Is it an under-the-skin itch?


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

DB Cooper said:


> Thank you. I have faced what seems like more than my share of bad things, but never with the fear of this kind of loss. I'm not sure what to make of it, honestly.


I know this will sound cliché, but this helped me. I just literally take it one day at a time now. I think of my lack of health as a detour from my plans, where I can learn and discover interesting things along the way. Also, I try and remember to not give up on doing the things I love and being with the people I love. I do as much as I can everyday, but I don't feel guilty if my health causes me to sleep all day.

That is my story/advice. Also, remember - No one is going to care about your health more than you.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

christicake said:


> Is it an under-the-skin itch?


I forget, it is gone now!


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Ramysa said:


> Does it count if my "heart" aches? I might quit my job tomorrow , after that I'll be pretty much jobless (dammit) . But it's either that, either I'm working for free. Also, one of my teeth in the back is causing me trouble. I cannot eat , I cannot laugh. I wish it would grow faster so that all this would end.


Is it a wisdom tooth? I had to have 3 cut out because they were impacted, developed an infection - I was in the army and spent an afternoon doped into oblivion. The other wisdom tooth is OK, about the only one that doesn't hurt sometime or other.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

I have fused vertebra in my neck, and a titanium plate holding it -my neck- together. Really hate for that sucker to get cold!
And a bulging disk in my back, and rheumtoid arthritis - and I thought the garden variety was painful. This feel like a hot nail is being driven into my bones. I have a low blood clotting factor and can't take most pain killers - opiates are out because of dependency brought on by a serious illness in my teens where morhine was given to allow me to breath.
Steroid shots -epidural- every four months, and some pain med that says one side effect is that it will eat a hole in your stomach and you will die.

I am an alcoholic in long term recovery - nearly 50 years sobriety -can't even take a little nip to ward off the chill.
But should I make it to the end of the year, I will be 71, and hey, the good thing about old age is that it can't last forever.:laughing:


----------



## Avian (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, I have two wisdom teeth that are growing in at a 45 degree angle so I'm going to have to get them removed at some point, while I wait for that option to be available I'm grinding my teeth like crazy and and it's bruising my jaw, even through my mouth guard and all of that is causing me more headaches/migraines than usual.

I guess wisdom teeth coming in is sort of like teething as a baby, other then that I recently pulled something in my stomach while I was lifting something at work - it's not a hernia, probably a pulled muscle, but I get sharp shooting pains around my stomach and pelvic area, the worst part about it is that it strikes at the most random moments.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

donkeybals said:


> My brain hurts because of this riddle: If a tree falls in a forest and no one is around, does it make a sound?
> 
> ...
> 
> Well?! Does it?!?!


If no one hears it, who gives a crap one way or the other? :laughing:


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

OldManRivers said:


> Is it a wisdom tooth? I had to have 3 cut out because they were impacted, developed an infection - I was in the army and spent an afternoon doped into oblivion. The other wisdom tooth is OK, about the only one that doesn't hurt sometime or other.


Yup. Wisdom ... I gotta say I never thought that "wisdom" could hurt so...


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

Avian said:


> Well, I have two wisdom teeth that are growing in at a 45 degree angle so I'm going to have to get them removed at some point, while I wait for that option to be available I'm grinding my teeth like crazy and and it's bruising my jaw, even through my mouth guard and all of that is causing me more headaches/migraines than usual.
> 
> I guess wisdom teeth coming in is sort of like teething as a baby, other then that I recently pulled something in my stomach while I was lifting something at work - it's not a hernia, probably a pulled muscle, but I get sharp shooting pains around my stomach and pelvic area, the worst part about it is that it strikes at the most random moments.


Still sounds awful. I've pulled a muscle in my abdomen before, it hurts terribly.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

donkeybals said:


> My brain hurts because of this riddle: If a tree falls in a forest and no one is around, does it make a sound?
> 
> ...
> 
> Well?! Does it?!?!


Of course it does! Sound waves. If it didn't make a sound, squashed animals would be a lot more common in the forest. I'm sure there is other evidence... 


xD


----------



## Avian (Aug 4, 2012)

christicake said:


> Still sounds awful. I've pulled a muscle in my abdomen before, it hurts terribly.


And apparently the heal time is longer then one would think. It happened to me about three months ago and it's still pretty bad, since I've never pulled a muscle (at least not in the way I did this time) I thought it was more serious than it actually is, I've pulled a muscle in my shoulders, legs etc but it usually wears off a week or so later. For all I know it could take another 6 months to fully heal.


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

christicake said:


> Of course it does! Sound waves. If it didn't make a sound, squashed animals would be a lot more common in the forest. I'm sure there is other evidence...
> 
> 
> xD



Congratulations, you scored a spit-take with that one. Off to find some towels so I can clean the tea off my monitor... hahahhah


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

If I flex my fingers wrong,my whole right hand will lock up from fingertips to my wrist. I'm not sure if it's carpal tunnel but it takes time and a lot of massaging before I can move it again.


----------



## DB Cooper (Jun 16, 2012)

Again, this forum is not my normal haunt, so I feel okay posting here. Not sure I will post this stuff there because too many people know me there. 

Saw my doctor this morning to get some test results back. He suspects I have cancer "somewhere" in my body, but because I do not have insurance, he cannot do the tests he needs/wants to do to find out where. He said he can only do those tests if I show up in the ER with something, in his words, "catastrophic".

Gotta love the Health Care system in America.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Found out that my back and hip pains are due to a condition called ankylosing spondylitis.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> Found out that my back and hip pains are due to a condition called ankylosing spondylitis.


I don't know if it makes it better or worse to know, but hopefully they can get something to at least help you ease the pain.


----------



## Konosh (Nov 6, 2012)

About two years ago, I tore my quads three times, 1 side then the other then the first side again, and I still have complications. Many a day when I cannot walk painlessly and comfortably, which means I had to modify my limp to a "swag" so it doesn't look like I limp. Also if I run for more then two miles/any arduous sport I will be like that constantly for the next week.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

cue5c said:


> I don't know if it makes it better or worse to know, but hopefully they can get something to at least help you ease the pain.


Oddly, finally knowing what the heck is up with my hips is somewhat rewarding. Treatment for now seems to be physical therapy for posture and swimming to gain and maintain muscle tone. Tai chi was also suggested.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> Oddly, finally knowing what the heck is up with my hips is somewhat rewarding. Treatment for now seems to be physical therapy for posture and swimming to gain and maintain muscle tone. Tai chi was also suggested.


That's good. It'll probably be nice to have something to work toward.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

DB Cooper said:


> Again, this forum is not my normal haunt, so I feel okay posting here. Not sure I will post this stuff there because too many people know me there.
> 
> Saw my doctor this morning to get some test results back. He suspects I have cancer "somewhere" in my body, but because I do not have insurance, he cannot do the tests he needs/wants to do to find out where. He said he can only do those tests if I show up in the ER with something, in his words, "catastrophic".
> 
> Gotta love the Health Care system in America.


Oh, I'm so sorry to hear. I hope you can get to the ER somehow. If he knows you, he will try to help. He sounds like a doctor who cares or he wouldn't have said that. 

Either way, I'm sorry to hear.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

Any thoughts about what you will do next? Perhaps the state where you live has an insurance pool to cover those who are uninsured? 



DB Cooper said:


> Again, this forum is not my normal haunt, so I feel okay posting here. Not sure I will post this stuff there because too many people know me there.
> 
> Saw my doctor this morning to get some test results back. He suspects I have cancer "somewhere" in my body, but because I do not have insurance, he cannot do the tests he needs/wants to do to find out where. He said he can only do those tests if I show up in the ER with something, in his words, "catastrophic".
> 
> Gotta love the Health Care system in America.


----------



## narayanan.nandu (Aug 9, 2012)

Slipped and was about to fall , luckly my friend helped me ! so escaped with a little bit a cramp in hand and leg !


----------



## DB Cooper (Jun 16, 2012)

Intricate Mystic said:


> Any thoughts about what you will do next? Perhaps the state where you live has an insurance pool to cover those who are uninsured?


I have filled out several applications for assistance, now I am just waiting to hear back on them.


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

I feel a weird lump in my throat after I eat. It's there no matter what I eat so I don't think it's allergies. It started a couple months ago...
It really doesn't make me eager to eat and yet somehow I've gained five pounds. Maybe it's my thyroid? I'm only 20 though!

I get random head-pressure a lot. My first reaction is to think I'm dehydrated but even when I drink water it seems to happen :/


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Shoulders are sore from our Krav warm up on Wednesday. 100 sit up/press ups with a 10 lb kettle bell and 60 push-ups.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

döden said:


> I feel a weird lump in my throat after I eat. It's there no matter what I eat so I don't think it's allergies. It started a couple months ago...
> It really doesn't make me eager to eat and yet somehow I've gained five pounds. Maybe it's my thyroid? I'm only 20 though!
> 
> I get random head-pressure a lot. My first reaction is to think I'm dehydrated but even when I drink water it seems to happen :/


I would get it checked out at the doctor. Even if it doesn't seem like THAT big a deal to you, it sounds like it could be serious.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

Siren said:


> Shoulders are sore from our Krav warm up on Wednesday. 100 sit up/press ups with a 10 lb kettle bell and 60 push-ups.



Nice.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

döden said:


> I feel a weird lump in my throat after I eat. It's there no matter what I eat so I don't think it's allergies. It started a couple months ago...
> It really doesn't make me eager to eat and yet somehow I've gained five pounds. Maybe it's my thyroid? I'm only 20 though!


I was in my late 20s when I had to have half my thyroid removed because of a rapidly growing goiter. A family practice doctor can you tell with a quick physical exam if that's what it is. Goiters can be ugly but are typically harmless unless, as in your case, they interfere with eating and drinking. Do get it checked, though. Goiters can also be a sign of thyroid cancer.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I have pneumonia in both lungs and am on a hardcore antibiotic (one that they give to people who have been exposed to anthrax) and it is tearing up my stomach.  

I don't remember the last time I felt this terrible. 

Here's my PSA for the day: If you develop a headache and a cough, go to the doctor ASAP. The sooner you treat it, the better. My ex-husband and his wife had a nasty cough and just thought it was a cold...they didn't get medication and were miserable for 4 weeks. As soon as our son developed the same cough, I took him to urgent care and he was diagnosed with pneumonia. They gave him antibiotics and he was significantly better in 4 days. 

Lots of viral and bacterial pneumonia going around. The pharmacist told me that pertussis (whooping cough) is also going around in my region.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

@Snakecharmer

Take care, and I hope for a super speedy recovery, as I can empathize.

I was hospitalized for a week with pneumonia. Oral and IV antibiotics.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks  I'm on Levofloxacin, and wow, it is tearing up my stomach. Makes me dizzy too. Working on staying out of the hospital...don't need a secondary infection...


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have three partially torn ligaments in my left ankle that resulted when I got thrown of a horse. It happened 3 weeks ago and while the pain level has decreased somewhat, it is still immobilized in an air cast. When I take the boot off and try taping it up and walking on it I realize immediately that the stability has not improved at all.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

stone100674 said:


> I have three partially torn ligaments in my left ankle that resulted when I got thrown of a horse. It happened 3 weeks ago and while the pain level has decreased somewhat, it is still immobilized in an air cast. When I take the boot off and try taping it up and walking on it I realize immediately that the stability has not improved at all.



I had to wear a boot one time when I was a ballet dancer. I injured my achilles tendon. It sucks, I feel for you. >_< Hope you feel better.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Terrible trigeminal neuralgia episode going on right now. I went to cranio-sacral therapy today and sometimes I get hit hard after that. I also am going through some stress that makes it more likely to flare up. I don't want to move but I should get off the computer and go to bed.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

telepariah said:


> Terrible trigeminal neuralgia episode going on right now. I went to cranio-sacral therapy today and sometimes I get hit hard after that. I also am going through some stress that makes it more likely to flare up. I don't want to move but I should get off the computer and go to bed.


How long have you been getting cranio-sacral therapy?


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

About one year. It has saved my life. I still get it and it's coming on again after a hot shower. Time to go to bed.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

telepariah said:


> About one year. It has saved my life. I still get it and it's coming on again after a hot shower. Time to go to bed.


Yeah we essentially learned that was considered one the most painful conditions people can get.
And we also learned that we can help it many times. I do upper cervical work.
It's nice to hear of case studies where it's had a positive impact though because it's not something we encounter everyday.

Some great stories of people's lives being saved by the adjustment.


----------

